# ISO Salmon Recipes



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2006)

I absolutely love salmon,does any one have any reciepes the y would share with me? thanks


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2006)

i made a salmon fillet with dill/basil butter last week that was really good. it was simply baked for 25 minutes at 400 degrees, skin side down in a baking dish that was spritzed with non-stick spray, with dollops of herbed butter (blend 1/2 tsp each of chopped basil and dill, and s&p into butter) placed across the top.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jan 12, 2006)

We've grilled them before and then made a quick mustard dill sauce for them. 

Season the salmon with salt and pepper, grill

In a pan, saute some garlic and onion, once translucent, add about 1/2 cup of white wine, and 1/2 cup regular yellow mustard. Depending on the wine used, you may want to add a pinch of sugar to balance the sauce. Add salt and pepper to taste, along with a generous amount of dill. 

When the salmon comes off the grill, drizzle over the fish. 

(Sorry about the lack of detail, but I wasn't measuring anything when I was making it up)

John


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2006)

I am having salmon tonight for sure... I love these ideas...


----------



## Brianschef (Jan 12, 2006)

Take one large filet(half a salmon), smear it generously with Wasabi Mayonnaise, wrap in tin foul and bake at 400 degrees F for 25-30 minutes.  Serve with Creamy Satay Rice 'n Peppers. Excellent meal!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 12, 2006)

I know I say this about many things, but, I love Blackened Salmon (heck, I love to blacken just about anything!).


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 12, 2006)

Salmon is so delicious, and I like to keep it simple to showcase its own distinct flavour.  
So my favourite way is either bake, grill or pan fry it with butter, pepper, and squeeze some lemon juice, maybe some caper and sprinkle chopped fresh parsley at the finish.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's another way to go.

Start with a large piece of HD aluminum foil - 1.5-2.0 feet long.

Place 3-4 scallions in the center of the foil.  Add some minced ginger and garlic. Place a salmon filet on top.  Top with a couple of spoonfuls of oyster sauce.

Bring the two opposing ends of the foil up and fold them together to make a tight seal.  Tightly crimp one end.

Elevate the open end and pour in some white wine and soy sauce.

Tightly close the remaining opening and place the foil packet on a cookie sheet and bake @ 400F for 20 minutes.


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2006)

That sounds really good Andy.  Kimbaby, all I do is add scallions and terryaki to my salmon fillets, cook on the stove until the skin is crip and the salmon is cooked nearly through.


----------



## Alix (Jan 12, 2006)

We find even a daughter who dislikes salmon will eat Wild West Salmon


----------



## Constance (Jan 12, 2006)

My husband despises canned salmon, but loves the "real thing". We grill it, pan sear, or poach...all are good. For grilling or pan searing, he rubs a little olive oil into it, seasons with salt and pepper, and it's good to go. He puts the skin side down, then flips it and lets the top cook just a minute.
I serve it with a very tasty sauce made with about a cup of Miracle Whip (you could use sour cream), a tbl of Worchestershire Sauce, a tbl of lemon juice, tsp of dill weed, and horseradish to taste. 

Here's my recipe for poached salmon (or other fish).

1-1/2 cups fish stock or clam juice
1-1/2 cups dry white wine (I used Chardonay)
6 sprigs of fresh rosemary
thinly sliced lemons
fresh ground pepper

Bring liquids to a boil in large skillet, add rosemary, and simmer for 5 minutes. Lay in the Salmon, skin side down, arrange sliced lemons on top of the fish, grind pepper to taste over the top, cover with lid and simmer about 10 minutes. Remove and plate salmon and spoon a bit of the broth over the top. Garnish with rosemary sprigs.

Mushroom Ragout

2 pints fresh button mushrooms, sliced
1-2 cloves garlic, minced
2 tbl olive oil
2 tbl butter
4 tbl flour
3/4 cup fish stock
3/4 cup white wine
3/4 cup milk
2 oz reduced fat cream cheese
salt, pepper

Saute mushrooms and garlic in olive oil until mushrooms are lightly browned and all liquid is absorbed. Add the butter to pan, melt, and stir in flour. Stir in liquids and bring to a boil. Stir and simmer until thickened. Add cream cheese and stir till melted. Season with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 12, 2006)

simple to broil filets with curry or thai peanut sauce on it ...very tasty.  serve with couscous cooked with a touch of cinnimon and green veggies like peas, snap peas, zucchini, etc.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 12, 2006)

I really enjoyed this recipe that was posted by norgeskog
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/maple-mustard-salmon-9869.html?highlight=maple+mustard+salmon


----------



## Constance (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, y'all, I edited the recipe for my dill sauce...I forgot the dill.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 12, 2006)

Kim,
I've had this once before and enjoyed it..Maybe you might like it as well.
I don't know what herbs and spices you like so I hope this fits the bill.
Salmon with onion cream
1-1/2 lbs. salmon fillets
salt, freshly ground black pepper and ground cumin
Sauce
1-1/2lbs. sweet onions, yellow work fine
2-Tab.evoo
1/2-tea. cumin powder
1/2-c. white wine
1-c. cream
salt and white pepper, I just used ground black
rub the salmon with the evoo, then sprinkle the salmon with salt,pepper and ground cumin and let marinate for about an hour at room temp. Peel the onion, then cut in half the long way. Next slice along the grain lines into thin slices. In large skillet on low heat cook the onions in the evoo til soft., then cook over low heat covered, stir every now tha then. Add the cumin and wine. Boil the mix til liquid reduces to about a 1/4 cup/ Add the cream and let simmer til thick enough to coat a spoon. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Set sauce aside while you bake salmon. Preheat oven to 450. Bake salmon for 10 min per inch of thickness. Transfer to high sided serving dish or platter pour on hot onion sauce and serve.
Dj likes a baked potato with this and even spoons a little of the sauce over it as well.
makes 4 servings

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 13, 2006)

I think it's really awesome done up with a slight Asian flare. I like to quickly pan sear salmon fillets, lay them on a bed of green onions (scallions) that have been blanched for 30-60 seconds (plung them in cold water afterwards to stop the cooking process) drizzled with a little sesame oil and either soy, sweet chilli sauce or some finely diced (and quickly pan fried) garlic and lemon grass.


----------



## silentmeow (Jan 13, 2006)

I marinate the salmon in lime juice with crushed garlic, after 30 minutes or so I sprinkle lime pepper or lemon thyme on top, add a bit of butter, sliced onion if I have one, seal the foil into a packet and bake.  I love the subtle blending of the flavors and they don't mask the salmon flavor!


----------



## fireweaver (Jan 16, 2006)

my fave salmon recipe is one best suited for summer grilling, so save this one for later:

place salmon filet skin-side-down on heavy duty aluminum foil, sprinkle generously with garam masala (it's a mix of spices particular to indian cooking that just does **magical** things on salmon) and minced garlic, put red onion and fresh pineapple each cut into long thin slices on top, add a couple small butter pats and a splash of pink wine (not sticky-sweet white zin, dry blush wines are super with salmon), seal up your foil packet and toss on the grill or in the oven.  sorry no measurements, i just adjust this to fit the size filet i'm cooking at the time.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 16, 2006)

ok I ended up going with buckytom's recipe first, OMG... it was to die for...thanks bunches for the recipe, I plan on my next salmon dish trying kadesma's recipe it sounds mouth watering as well


----------



## mudbug (Jan 16, 2006)

you might like this too, kim:

From an Alaskan cookbook via my former neighbor who lived up there for awhile.

3 T soy sauce
2 T worcestershire sauce
2 T ketchup
1 T dry mustard (to taste)
1 clove crushed garlic
1/2 C butter


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2006)

'bug, that is almost the same exact recipe i have from an old drinkin buddy, a commercial airline pilot from alaska. 
every summer when he flies into nyc, we meet at the pub and trade my organic, homegrown tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant for his net caught copper river salmon. 

man am i getting a steal. what a maroon!

lol, there's a guy in an igloo in alaska enjoying tomatoes laughing his butt off about the trade for some dumb fish.

the sauce you've posted is both a marinade and a mop. i marinate the salmon in it for no more than an hour, then mop it on the fish as it grills.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 17, 2006)

Great ideas all! My DH *loves* salmon in any way, shape or form. He will be enjoying each of these recipes in the next few months!

Thanks again!

Alexa


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 10, 2006)

One of the simplest ways to prepare salmon is to use a dry rub/seasoning and then just bake, broil or steam it. 

McKormicks brand makes a really yummy "Montreal Steak Seasoning" blend... and although it is meant for steak, I have used it with great results on salmon. I basically just encrust one side of a salmon portion w/ the seasoning and then steam it in my steamer until it's done. http://www.mccormick.com/productdetail.cfm?id=6209

So yummy and so easy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2006)

5 TBS Dijon mustard (French grain)
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup soy sauce

I have used this on salmon, scallops, pork medallions, and chicken thighs.

I like to put it on the "whatever I am cooking" and let it sit in the fridge for the day - the flavor permeates the food and is much better.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 14, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> you might like this too, kim:
> 
> From an Alaskan cookbook via my former neighbor who lived up there for awhile.
> 
> ...




hi Mudbug, do you marinate the salmon in this or.... throw it all in a pan and bake??


----------



## sattie (Mar 14, 2006)

*Salmon*

I have a salmon wrap recipe if you like.... more of an appetizer, but man I can munch down on these guys!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 15, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> hi Mudbug, do you marinate the salmon in this or.... throw it all in a pan and bake??


 
Hi Trish, honestly I can't remember.  It's been awhile since I've used this sauce, but I think I threw it all in the pan.


----------



## Swann (Mar 15, 2006)

Personally, I think the best way to serve salmon is to  squeeze lemon juice over a filet put on the BBQ grill for 10 min/inch. If it is a whole salmon I put lemon slices inside the salmon and grill. Or I put in the oven at 450* at 10 min per inch. It is so juicy and delicious it needs nothing else.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 25, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Here's another way to go.
> 
> Start with a large piece of HD aluminum foil - 1.5-2.0 feet long.
> 
> ...


 
This sounds yummy, Andy.  I just purchased my first salmom filet, yesterday. So, this will be my first experience cooking salmon.  Luckily, I have all the ingredients that you have suggested.  Thanks!!


----------



## paxpuella (Apr 5, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> I have a salmon wrap recipe if you like.... more of an appetizer, but man I can munch down on these guys!


 
Sattie, would you mind to post your wrap recipe?  It sounds really good !!

Thanks.


----------



## Always Hungry (Apr 6, 2006)

That sounds absolutely yummy! I love salmon, but only if it's been cooked
really well. I'll have to try that with mahi-mahi.


----------

